# another F250 stolen



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

POS thieves got me yesterday between 8AM and noon from POH parking lot in LaPorte. 
2012 F250 4X4 easy to spot the whole truck is bedlined in black and has a brushguard and headache rack with LED on top. 
I know it's a long shot but 1000.00 reward for recovery.... 2000.00 if it has a dead body in it.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Were the keys in it? This is the first one 2008/2014 I have herd of stolen.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

a guy i know had his F-250 stolen last week in Baytown. Not sure, but i dont think his has turned up yet either.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

That sucks. Hope you get it back.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Dang... Thats terrible. Good luck catching the terds.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the loss. 

How much would insurance reimburse for stolen vehicle? do they go by NADA blue book value? how long does one have to wait before insurance company settles the loss?


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Crazy how many of these truck are getting stolen... That sucks! Hope it comes back home...


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

mas360 said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss.
> 
> How much would insurance reimburse for stolen vehicle? do they go by NADA blue book value? how long does one have to wait before insurance company settles the loss?


A buddy of mine had his truck stolen a few years ago. I believe he had to wait 3 weeks before they called it a total loss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*keys*

The keys were in the console (has keypad so at work I lock the keys in it so I don't have to carry them around) along with a pistol and GPS. Great they have my keys and my GPS with home in it... if they rob my house I hope I am there at the time. 
No idea how long it will take insurance to settle with me I am waiting for a call back now.... I have had the truck for 16 months so I am probably upside down and this is the first vehicle I haven't had gap insurance on..... Happy New year to me.

Thanks to all for the well wishes..... I really just want my truck back and not have to start over with a new one.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Hopefully an LEO will spot it down in The Valley which is probably where it's at


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

exterior bedlined in black..?????

got any pics...prob very unique looking


----------



## BlueBay (Dec 4, 2008)

*Sux*

Got my stolen in 2008. Took insurance about a month to go through their investigation. Insurance wanted both set of my keys, said that if I would have left keys in the truck could have voided my claim. Hope this isn't the case for you. Everyone should read the fine print on their policy.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

dabossgonzo said:


> The keys were in the console


I bet you never do that again...
Sorry, not trying to be a preek but really?

And yeah I know how it feels, been down that road with my previous 250


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Post a picture of your truck.
Red Ford 4x4 stolen in San Antonio a few days ago. His son posted a picture of it on social media and photo got shared by friends of friends...
Three days later, truck was found still in San Antonio.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=132517&page=47

The pic is here. Sorry to hear man.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*no good ones*



surf_ox said:


> exterior bedlined in black..?????
> 
> got any pics...prob very unique looking


No good ones but here is my stepson driving it at the ranch and one on the beach.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> I bet you never do that again...
> Sorry, not trying to be a preek but really?


I do it all of the time. The same as leaving the keys to the car in my locked house when I am out driving my truck.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

The WHOLE truck is bedlined. Man, that shouldn't be hard to spot.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> The WHOLE truck is bedlined. Man, that shouldn't be hard to spot.


Yea its pretty unique and sharp looking

would eliminate the door scratches from the parking lot idiots


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Sorry Man. I will be looking out for it in Richmond/Sugar Land.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

boom! said:


> I do it all of the time. The same as leaving the keys to the car in my locked house when I am out driving my truck.


I guess that would be a comparable situation if you live in a crappy neighborhood where home break-ins happen every day. Luckily I would assume most of us don't.

Parking lot smash and grabs are much more frequent in most neighborhoods vs. home break-ins so I think you are apple & oranging it here.

BUT, I get what you are trying to say.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*exactly*



Timemachine said:


> The WHOLE truck is bedlined. Man, that shouldn't be hard to spot.


I figured no one would ever take it because it is so easy to spot. Three of my employees had new F250's in the same parking lot so I figured whomever needed mine worse than I did either just wanted to joy ride or they wanted it on a ranch don't see what good it would be to a chop shop.

The officer told me they had to be idiots to take it.... maybe so but they got away with it!

When insurance squares up with me I will be driving a new F250 4X4 straight from the dealer to Extreme bedliners .... the ranch I hunt eats paint jobs so this is the way to go.


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

The POHA didnt have anything on camera?


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I will keep my eyes open in this area. The post about keys being left in the truck, some insurance companies will certainly question this and do a more thorough investigation. If the insurance company refuses to pay; challenge this. I know if you leave the keys in the ignition and your vehicle is stolen, the insurance company does not have to pay. It is against the law in Texas to leave your keys in the ignition and vehicle unattended.


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

I know the feeling. My 05 was broke into 2X. The first they stole everything inside (2 guns, camera, navigation). I got one of the guns back. ATF brought it to my house. It was found in a traffic stop along with 5 lbs of weed. The second they tried to steal the whole truck but they got disturbed by something. One was at Pappas Seafood on 45S and the other was at Old Navy in the middle of the day. My neighbor just had his 08 stolen from Main Event in Webster 2 weeks ago. They did pull the video but it is too grainy to get any information. All they saw was one 250 drive up and stop behind his truck then his truck backing out of the parking spot. Still no clue of finding the truck. Since then he has gotten a security on the house, changed the locks and called the bank and credit cards. Inside the truck was his check book, wifes purse (which is stupid) and all the keys to the 4 wheelers and Ranger.

I hope the find those POS.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

cajundiesel said:


> I know the feeling. My 05 was broke into 2X. The first they stole everything inside (2 guns, camera, navigation). I got one of the guns back. ATF brought it to my house. It was found in a traffic stop along with 5 lbs of weed. The second they tried to steal the whole truck but they got disturbed by something. One was at Pappas Seafood on 45S and the other was at Old Navy in the middle of the day. My neighbor just had his 08 stolen from Main Event in Webster 2 weeks ago. They did pull the video but it is too grainy to get any information. All they saw was one 250 drive up and stop behind his truck then his truck backing out of the parking spot. Still no clue of finding the truck. Since then he has gotten a security on the house, changed the locks and called the bank and credit cards. Inside the truck was his check book, wifes purse (which is stupid) and all the keys to the 4 wheelers and Ranger.
> 
> I hope the find those POS.


There is a bunch of f250 and f350 stolen around that area. There as been a bunch stolen from Twin Peaks parking lot. I was up there last May and went to my buddies apartment off Bay Area. Was there 15 minutes came out side and my King Ranch F350 was stolen. I think someone followed me over there its a gated complex. They never found the truck. It took 3 weeks to get my money from insurance company. On my F350 now i have a Ravelco kill switch plug I have to plug into my truck for it to even start.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*yep*



StinkBait said:


> I guess that would be a comparable situation if you live in a crappy neighborhood where home break-ins happen every day. Luckily I would assume most of us don't.
> 
> Parking lot smash and grabs are much more frequent in most neighborhoods vs. home break-ins so I think you are apple & oranging it here.
> 
> BUT, I get what you are trying to say.


I guess you missed the part about POH parking lot ... PORT OF HOUSTON lot on the ship channel so it's not like I was at Bass Pro or FTU .... this place is off of Barbours Cut Blvd on a private road.... guess chit ain't safe anywhere


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*working on pictures*



LazyL said:


> The POHA didnt have anything on camera?


port police said they woudl check teh cameras but they are aimed at teh fenceline and private road for customs, they were not worried about the lot at all since no cargo goes in that area.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Friend of mines f250 was stolen 2 years ago here in austin and found a month later in south texas full of illegals. They tore it up pretty good running from the sheriff. I'll keep a look out here in the austin area. Good luck.


----------



## Kenner18V (Aug 20, 2009)

That sucks, I work around that area and I have seen your truck around before... nice looking truck! I will keep my eyes open for it. :ac550:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

So, you effectively left a way for them to steal it? What were you thinking? My F-350 is older, and I wouldn't even think, of doing that!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*what?????*



tbone2374 said:


> So, you effectively left a way for them to steal it? What were you thinking? My F-350 is older, and I wouldn't even think, of doing that!


I left a way for them to steal it... doors were LOCKED keys were in the console (out of site till you actually open the console and remove the tray out of the top of it ) ... if they got the door open they destroyed the steering colum and drove off in my truck. I seriously doubt once they broke into it they would search it right there they would wait till they had it in a secure location then dig through it.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Were the keys in it? This is the first one 2008/2014 I have herd of stolen.





dabossgonzo said:


> I left a way for them to steal it... doors were LOCKED keys were in the console (out of site till you actually open the console and remove the tray out of the top of it ) ... if they got the door open they destroyed the steering colum and drove off in my truck. I seriously doubt once they broke into it they would search it right there they would wait till they had it in a secure location then dig through it.


I would be interested to get the follow up if they do find it. especially if they got it started without the keys. I am no fool and know it can be done but it is supposed to be a little more difficult with the chipped keys.

When my 04 was stolen all it took was an 89 cent harbor freight screwdriver to get it cranked.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

The reason you shouldn't leave the keys in the vehicle is that Fords and Dodges are very easy to break into. They jab something in the corner of the handle and then screwdriver in the key hole and somehow it turns. Someone broke into mine at Walmart a few years back when I went in to grab something real quick. Wasn't in there 5 minutes. Cop said they probably first went through console then saw what was on my backseat and grabbed everything. So I would imagine they did the same thing to your truck. Simple smash and grab of anything electronic. Then they see keys and take the whole truck. Since then I don't leave anything in my truck. My toolbox only has a strap, chain, and jumper cables in it.


----------



## H and P ranch (Mar 6, 2006)

i have lost two F250s and had my 2011 350 broke into once. All at resturants in the Clear Lake area.. I finally gave up and bought me a daily driver and the truck stays at home most of the time...


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Gonzo did any of your co-workers (shady thugs) know the keys were there?

I bet they didn't look for a key if it were a pro. They have them things running just as fast as it took to open the console.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Friend of mine here in the Valley had his stolen 3 weeks ago. We are about 10 miles from the border. He thought he would never see it again. Poice caught the guy a week later driving it around town.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

dabossgonzo said:


> The keys were in the console (has keypad so at work I lock the keys in it so I don't have to carry them around) along with a pistol and GPS. Great they have my keys and my GPS with home in it... if they rob my house I hope I am there at the time.
> No idea how long it will take insurance to settle with me I am waiting for a call back now.... I have had the truck for 16 months so I am probably upside down and this is the first vehicle I haven't had gap insurance on..... Happy New year to me.
> 
> Thanks to all for the well wishes..... I really just want my truck back and not have to start over with a new one.


i would ask the ops to delete this post and mine replying to it where you admit your keys were in your truck...

i had my 2010 F250 king ranch stolen in december 09, insurance cashed me out at sticker, so it worked out...


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

That truck might be in a container heading to China


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*nope*



Shin-Diggin said:


> Gonzo did any of your co-workers (shady thugs) know the keys were there?
> 
> I bet they didn't look for a key if it were a pro. They have them things running just as fast as it took to open the console.


Nobody knew the keys were there, I am the only person that gets off at 4:15, my employees get off at 3:45 then then I hang around at least 30 minutes after they leave to get lined out for the next day.

My family doesn't even know I lock the keys in it because I only do that at work, I drive a company truck during the day and don't like the bulk of two sets of keys in my pocket.

As far as deleting the post about the keys...... I am honest and told the insurance company they were locked in the console..... they didn't have a problem with it today and all I can hope is they don't develop a problem when it comes time to pay for the truck or the repairs.

I really hope they find it, I put a lot into that truck and do not wish to start over again.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

*theft deterent*

Google " RAVLCO" they wont drive it off ...might haul it off ???


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

mike1970lee said:


> That truck might be in a container heading to China


nah, if it wasn't stolen for a joy ride it is more than likely on its 2nd trip back from the valley shuttling guest workers to the land of the free.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*arghh*



mike1970lee said:


> That truck might be in a container heading to China


Don't think I haven't thought about that!!! 
Several years back we had a D10 dozer vanish.... have you ever seen how big they are? Nobody saw anything and it was never recovered... if a WAy oversize load can dissapear a lil ole F250 is a piece of cake.


----------



## CIRCLE C (May 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the theft of your vehicle.


Being that last week I bought a 2014 F350 Dually, I am curious if most of the Superduty trucks that are being stolen are F250/ F350 Single wheel or if they are just as likely to steal a dually....


On a side note: I cannot emphasize enough, just how pleased I was in dealing with Andy Cordova at McRee Ford in Dickinson. Absolutely the best buying experience I have ever had.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Invest in a Ravelco and an alarm with a paging remote for some peace of mind. &^^#%%$&*(%ing thieves! GRRR


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

From what I understand if the truck was stolen with the keys your car insurance won't cover it. 

I heard that from an insurance adjuster here.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

dabossgonzo said:


> I figured no one would ever take it because it is so easy to spot. Three of my employees had new F250's in the same parking lot so I figured whomever needed mine worse than I did either just wanted to joy ride or they wanted it on a ranch don't see what good it would be to a chop shop.
> 
> The officer told me they had to be idiots to take it.... maybe so but they got away with it!
> 
> When insurance squares up with me I will be driving a new F250 4X4 straight from the dealer to Extreme bedliners .... the ranch I hunt eats paint jobs so this is the way to go.


 What is the cost to get the whole truck bedlined.

I have an 06 I have been considering doing the same thing.

I sure hope they find it. That's a good looking ride.


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

I added an alarm with pager and got rid of the easy access to break in. They are breaking in with a screw driver in the key hole of the doors. I bought the back door handles and put them on my front doors. this got rid of the key hole for the truck. Yes they can still break in but it is not as easy. They would have to break the window or use the screw driver under the door handle which is not easy at all and would look very suspicious to anyone driving on the side of them. At this point I just use the key and or my keys to unlock the doors always praying that there will be enough juice in one of the 2 batteries to work the locks.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

cajundiesel said:


> I added an alarm with pager and got rid of the easy access to break in. They are breaking in with a screw driver in the key hole of the doors. I bought the back door handles and put them on my front doors. this got rid of the key hole for the truck. Yes they can still break in but it is not as easy. They would have to break the window or use the screw driver under the door handle which is not easy at all and would look very suspicious to anyone driving on the side of them. At this point I just use the key and or my keys to unlock the doors always praying that there will be enough juice in one of the 2 batteries to work the locks.


After getting screwdriver in the keyhole'd in front of an elementary school during the school day I did same and added Jimmi jammers to both front and rear. Have to bust out window now and if they go to that extreme well then so be it.

Anyone ever had a programmer stolen (h&s mini Max etc??)


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm headed to our place in south Texas. I know it's a long shot but if you want PM me a number to reach you just in case it's seen. Sorry to hear about your bad luck. I hate a POS thief!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry Gonzo. 

Ive been saying here for years, it doesnt matter where I park my truck. I take out the starter or computer fuse. Takes less than a minute every time. And it will never start! They will never be able to replace my 05 Duramax with 70k miles on it.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*never thought*



Hotrod said:


> Sorry Gonzo.
> 
> Ive been saying here for years, it doesnt matter where I park my truck. I take out the starter or computer fuse. Takes less than a minute every time. And it will never start! They will never be able to replace my 05 Duramax with 70k miles on it.


Never even thought of that but will dang sure do it in the future. 
supposed to be fishing Monday but no way to pull the boat.. arghhhhh.

headed to my buddys ranch in south Texas for last weekend of deer season... killing something will make me feel a lot better.

woke up this morning and told my wife today is my lucky day.... don't know why but I have a funny feeling my truck will be found before dark.... sure hop that feeling is right!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> Sorry Gonzo.
> 
> Ive been saying here for years, it doesnt matter where I park my truck. I take out the starter or computer fuse. Takes less than a minute every time. And it will never start! They will never be able to replace my 05 Duramax with 70k miles on it.


I do something similar. I would hate to lose all the time I put into my truck. Can't replace my 2006 5.9 with 95k miles either :cheers:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

dabossgonzo said:


> Never even thought of that but will dang sure do it in the future.
> supposed to be fishing Monday but no way to pull the boat.. arghhhhh.
> 
> headed to my buddys ranch in south Texas for last weekend of deer season... killing something will make me feel a lot better.
> ...


Good luck buddy. Hope you kill something. I got an invite for a whole weekend offshore trip on Rehab I turned down. Heading to get muddy. Let me know when they find it, if its not drivable Ill go pick it up.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Unless someone else has bedliner'ed their truck I saw yours in El Campo yesterday afternoon.

I thought it was some oil field service company truck with the bed liner all over it.

Just FYI.

TH


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Unless someone else has bedliner'ed their truck I saw yours in El Campo yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I thought it was some oil field service company truck with the bed liner all over it.
> 
> ...


Another thing to look for on Gonzo truck is that door jams are still the original white that the truck was from factory.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I didn't stare at the truck just noticed that it had bed liner all over it lol.

But the last time I saw it, it was getting onto Highway 59 south.

TH


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Ill let him know


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Any leads or progress???


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

One of the cartels may have it south of the Rio, by now...No country for old men. Seems like a GPS installed somewhere on these trucks would help track them. They're put on expensive boats, these days. And tracked all the way to Cuba and Mexico. Not sure how you would get assistance way down south in the interior, if you found your truck there...Not even the governor of Michocan State could help.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Thank You*

just wanted to say thank you to all who have been on the look out for my truck. I guess my gut feeling on Friday was wrong because it hasn't turned up yet.
really curios if that was it in El Campo (t6hnik you) for the lead.
Hotrod I can't thank you enough for the tow and I really hope I get to take you up on it.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Well what's ever happened to your pickup? Ever find it? Working with lppd detectives?


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*found*

It was found at the Loves truck stop in Katy about a week or so after I bought a new one. Scumbags pulled it up to a pump and left it there, the only thing wrong with it was the backseat was missing. I asked the insurance company about buying it back and they wouldn't even respond.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I just read up, and thought I would remind yall, if you program your GPS to take you to your house, CHANGE IT. Change it to the front of your neighborhood or a local store around the corner. This way, Wait, my address is on most of the **** in my glove box isn't it. Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

24Buds said:


> I just read up, and thought I would remind yall, if you program your GPS to take you to your house, CHANGE IT. Change it to the front of your neighborhood or a local store around the corner. This way, Wait, my address is on most of the **** in my glove box isn't it. Anyway, just a thought.


Exactly, I live in Dickinson so if you hit home it'll take you to 517 and 45. But another good point, just look in my glovebox (Insurance, Registration, and up till recently paperwork from dealer when I bought the vehicle which even has social security numbers and everything else) thought I better take the later out. And when you sell your vehicle make sure you delete the code from the garage door or gate openers. Bunch of terds out there. Glad they found it though. They usually don't stay missing too long and end up parked at a gas pump in Katy haha


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

24Buds said:


> I just read up, and thought I would remind yall, if you program your GPS to take you to your house, CHANGE IT. Change it to the front of your neighborhood or a local store around the corner. This way, Wait, my address is on most of the **** in my glove box isn't it. Anyway, just a thought.


Why does anyone need to put their own home address on their own GPS? I'm 69 years old and have never forgotten where I live..lol


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Why does anyone need to put their own home address on their own GPS? I'm 69 years old and have never forgotten where I live..lol


Do what I did and make it the local police station


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I just had a Ravelco installed today in my 2015 F250 I just bought. I hope this keeps them from taking it, but you never know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

I just saw a Bedliner covered f250 turning west on 646 in Bacliff, 2 minutes ago. Had a utility trailer in tow.


----------

